# [broken package]/usr/bin/icuinfo broken en permanence(résolu

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci, à chaque revdep-rebuild -i, il me dit que /usr/bin/icuinfo est broken et me recompile le paquet correspondant (dev-libs/icu). Mais si je refais un revdep-rebuild -i, il recommence. J'ai essayé de faire un emerge -e icu au cas où, mais ça n'a rien changé. Je n'arrive pas à voir d'où ça peut venir, avez-vous une idée?

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut

Tu peux être concerné par ce bug (si ton icu est la 4.4) :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310297

J'ai testé le patch car j'avais le même problème et il fonctionne très bien..

----------

## Kevin57

Ah oui, merci. Je ne l'avais pas vu. Comment fonctionne ce patch? Je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de toucher à ça...

----------

## gglaboussole

Ben c'est très simple...man pacth !   :Laughing: 

1) clic droit enregistré la cible du lien sous  icu-4.4-ctestfw-makefilein.patch dans ton home puis tu le déplace en root dans /usr/portage/dev-libs/icu/files/

2) pareil pour icu-4.4.ebuild.diff mais cette fois tu ne le mets pas dans files mais dans /usr/portage/dev-libs/icu/

3) tu exécutes la commande suivante dans /usr/portage/dev-libs/icu/ : patch icu-4.4.ebuild   icu-4.4.ebuild.diff

4) tu exécutes  : ebuild icu-4.4.ebuild digest sinon portage refusera de le compiler

5) tu recompiles icu

NB: a chaque sync de portage ton ebuild modifié sera remplacé par l'ancien, donc si tu dois recompiler icu il te faudra répéter l'opération avant.. à moins de te faire un overlay pour ton icu modifié mais d'un autre côté c'est pas souvent qu'on le recompile... et d'ici là le problème sera corrigé

----------

## Kevin57

Ca a tout l'air de marcher, merci beaucoup! Et merci pour l'explication, je n'avais encore jamais utilisé cette fonctionnalité donc je ne savais pas trop comment m'y prendre! Maintenant je saurai merci beaucoup!

----------

## gglaboussole

heureux d'avoir pu t'aider..(au moins sur ce post !)

----------

## razer

dev-libs/icu-4.4-r1 dispo ce matin en arch

Je suppose que c'est la version patchée

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour l'info   :Wink: 

----------

